# Pedicure station



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Anybody have any earthly idea what the dfu's would be for a pedicure station?

I'm going to relocate one in the morning as well as add a wall mount lav. The answer to the question will determine whether I can re-use the existing 1.5" drain for the pedicure station located in the crawl space or if I have to cut into a 4" ci stack about 6' away. I can't imagine that it would be more than 1 but I find no mention of it in the IPC.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

You'll have to use the DFU's listed for the recommended trap size. If it drains to the floor, you're in 2" any way you slice it. If it drains to the rear, you can use 1-1/4" or 1-1/2" trap size.

I think all we have done we size 1-1/2" because of developed length to the vent. It just falls within the limit IIRC.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I've done several of them . The ones we used had a small pump to them , actually used 7/8" drain hose then adapted to 1 1/2" . It can't be more then 1 DFU . Pretty nice little piece of equipment .

Cal


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks. This helps.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

There's just one way to do th


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

para1 said:


> There's just one way to do th


If anyone is looking at this on Para1's monitor, please safely remove the remainder of the beer in his hand and help him make it to his bed :laughing:.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Too late. Please observe a moment of silence for a fallen plumber. Well, for his beer anyway. I think he spilled it. 

A spilled beer makes the baby Clydesdale cry.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, I guess it's time to put the black band around my beer tonight. In respect of the fallen. Please join me in a moment of prayer...............


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

What I have experienced with the pedicure outfits is not an issue with draingage, but with hot water! These mom and pop operators think they can put in a 4 gal. point of use and be OK! Best to refer them to the health dept. right away, who will inform them that they will be shut down if they come in anytime and find lack of hot water in the footbaths! 

This poor guy has no idea how many gallons of hot water he needs to say run 10 pedicure baths, figure 2 clients per hour. He supposedly has the health dept. permit for the operation, but does not really know the regulations on water temp. Best to straighten him out right away. If you put in the little tank he wanted, then a week after he opens, he is whining at your door that he doesn't have enough hot water!


----------



## pydoplumbing (Oct 29, 2008)

i like to put an indirect waste in and run them all separate into that, they seem to have a big problem with build up caused from the lotions and cleaners they use.

oh yeah and i agree with the guy on the hot water. they all try to retro fit in a lease space and don't want to upgrade.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Cal said:


> I've done several of them . The ones we used had a small pump to them , actually used 7/8" drain hose then adapted to 1 1/2" . It can't be more then 1 DFU . Pretty nice little piece of equipment .
> 
> Cal


We've done those too. the inspector didnt want them, but its a complete unit and there is no other way to drain the pipe but with a pump.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Spilled a beer? Why thats alcohol abuse. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I never had to worry about it...
Here all the Pedicure places have names like lotus blossom salon...
"You price too much":whistling2:

I plan it that way!


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm looking at a job for a nail salon.

four pedicure chairs lined up in a row. Not worried about the waste but have a question on the water. Two of the chairs are older and they are buying two more with "backlow preventer built in".

I'm thinking two rpzs one hot, one cold, that just supply the ped chairs. 

I'm mostly concerned with the two older chairs, all have hand helds.

Thoughts?


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I'm looking at a job for a nail salon.
> 
> four pedicure chairs lined up in a row. Not worried about the waste but have a question on the water. Two of the chairs are older and they are buying two more with "backlow preventer built in".
> 
> ...


Better get that one checked out with the local authority having jurisdiction(aka plumber who could not hack it/ inspector) . Here they would want one per chair , per hot line, per cold line.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

I have only plumbed them to a floor sink, not sure how to direct connect one with drain so low, must be a different model. 1.5'' is enough trap for direct, I would say 3 dfu's each. And Rp on h/c supplys.


----------

